# I can't afford Italy let's do Hartlepool (NE TTOC Meet )



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nearly that time again Wednesday 9th June 7:30 at The Windmill :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Neither can I!
Luckily brittan is giving me a lift [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can I come if I am not working on Beths house again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Can I come if I am not working on Beths house again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Time you moved into your mums garage :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

should be good for this one chaps 

look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I should be there this time. 8)


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

If I can get away from work early enough I`ll be there  
I`d rather spend money on my car, I`ve seen Italy lived there quattro anni, no pun intended  
Jeff


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

I'd better try and get the TT back on the road so I can make a swift beer for an hour ... if im invited of course :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ttnortheast said:


> I'd better try and get the TT back on the road so I can make a swift beer for an hour ... if im invited of course :roll:


You can come as long as you get the round in


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ttnortheast said:
> 
> 
> > I'd better try and get the TT back on the road so I can make a swift beer for an hour ... if im invited of course :roll:
> ...


1) I'm from Yorkshire (we're very tight fisted lol)
2) I'm not that desperate for friends :wink:

But I might buy a couple of cokes ...


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

may have to miss this one as I have picked up a bug and as the old immune sytem is still shot  its left me knackered


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I can bring along some of my sill protectors if any one is interested


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you all tomorrow night, me and keith (salty) are meeting at silverlink halfords at half six if any one wants to meet and drive down together. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> See you all tomorrow night, me and keith (salty) are meeting at silverlink halfords at half six if any one wants to meet and drive down together. 8)


We'll see you at Halfords then


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

ok, see you then.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

another good night , slightly spoiled by the weather. But good food and good company as always. 8)


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Doh!!
Looks like i missed it....again!

July meet is in my diary - the 13th correct??????

Got a staff training event on the 13th with NGK that may run over so do my best. 
Anyone want to do a group buy on NGK spark or glow plugs, could put the bite on him when the rep is up.

Glenn


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think we will be missing July as it is only a couple of days before the national evenTT, I am working and the other Andy is overseas


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

received and understood - see you all in august and look forward to seeing plenty of pictures of the big day


----------

